# G8 summit quiz



## Mark Evans (14 Jul 2009)

here's an image from the 08' G8 summit featuring all the world leaders and?.......


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Jul 2009)

is that an amano picture?


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Jul 2009)

ah yes   Well spotted mark


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Jul 2009)

well done   you win......nothing   

good spot though


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Jul 2009)

I don't know.  You Amano fans are becoming as bad as the Red Dwarf Script memorizers 

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Jul 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> You Amano fans are becoming as bad as the Red Dwarf Script memorizers



may the force be with you too Andy   i cant find a spiritual smiley


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Jul 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I don't know.  You Amano fans are becoming as bad as the Red Dwarf Script memorizers


is there a smiley for nerd? 



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> well done   you win......nothing


Doh!


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Jul 2009)

He had some of his nature photography on show at the place they were holding the summit


----------



## Themuleous (16 Jul 2009)

Haha thats pretty cool. 

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Jul 2009)

in that image, each time i look at bush baby it looks like bush has gone to shake the other guys hand but the jap guy has withdrawn his hand and then starts to put it towards his nose like we used to do as kids....

Na nanan na  ...hey bush! you cwazy!


----------



## chump54 (16 Jul 2009)

Am I going mad... its the same tree but not the exact same photo?  :? the right hand side looks different?



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> ah yes   Well spotted mark


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Jul 2009)

it is a different photo, but that is one of amano's i think it;'s the one from his book.


----------

